# airbag replacement (Australia)



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

a quick question here that i guess would relate to all cars, but really need to hear from people from Australia that might know about this.
we are getting a 96 Maxima S Touring in a few weeks that has minor front damage which resulted in the airbag going off. i have heard that it is illegal to simply remove the airbag and wheel and replace with a Non-airbag wheel so this is the question:
is there any sort of law or regulation that stipulates any replacement airbag MUST be new? can i get one from the wreckers secondhand that HASNT been deployed?
any input would be good coz i dont feel like paying $600AU for a new one.


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

seriously! someone out there must know something.
ok scrap the aussie bit and add your own country. is it legal in your country to use secondhand airbags?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Give DOT a ring. Im pretty sure something like that would be illegal but who is going to know?


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2004)

well i found one that was advertised on the net from a wrecking yard. guess its not that illegal after all.
anyway its $220 with ALL the modules.
oh BTW we pick the car up next week as well.


----------

